

ASK PG: Why is it that you've ceased writing essays? - chunky1994

Is it because you're working on Arc?
======
pg
YC takes up all my attention lately. But I don't want to stop writing, so I'm
going to have to come up with ways to make it take up less.

~~~
dgunn
You could pull from the Twitter playbook. I know I would drop by
paulgraham.com/feed a few times per week if I could get the same PG wisdom in
just a few hundred characters.

------
lacker
Y Combinator has what, three times the companies it did two years ago? I am
not surprised if PG is insanely busy.

------
bfe
Who says Arc isn't among the Essais?

------
sim0n
He's pretty busy with YC these days.

